# Changed ones mind



## Amazing Grace (Feb 19, 2008)

When and what is the last time you have changed your mind regarding a biblical doctrine? Mine would be Sovereign reprobation about 2 years ago. I fought tooth and nail for single predestination, now would fight just as hard for double predestination.

Let's not debate the doctrines, just curious to what ye think.....


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Feb 19, 2008)

The sabbath in August of 2007. What I used to hardily argue against I now embrace even harder.


----------



## Herald (Feb 19, 2008)

Dispensationalism for wherever I am right now (that's right, I have no idea what I am right now!). I left dispensationalism about eight years ago. That was the last major theological shift for me.


----------



## Grymir (Feb 19, 2008)

Dittos on the dispensationalism with me too!

Unless you count that I used to be a long-haired, hippie tree-huggin, new-age liberal about 10 yrs ago, and now I'm a short haired, chain-saw lovin' Bible believen' Conservative Calvinist (NOT a neo-con either!!)


----------



## RamistThomist (Feb 19, 2008)

I became premillennial in 2007.


----------



## KMK (Feb 19, 2008)

I changed from Paedo to Credo about 5 years ago. However, I do not feel qualified to fight 'tooth and nail' about any 'orthodox' doctrines.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Feb 19, 2008)

I am constantly shifting back and forth between antinomianism and legalism.

(I wish there was a third option)


----------



## Barnpreacher (Feb 19, 2008)

KMK said:


> I changed from Paedo to Credo about 5 years ago.



That's interesting, Pastor Klein. I would have never guessed that. In all the baptism threads you've never come across as one that made that major shift. Of course, that's probably because you have such a humble spirit. God bless you brother.


----------



## Barnpreacher (Feb 19, 2008)

Let's see, within the last five or six years I have abandoned dispensationalism for CT. I have abandoned semi-pelagianism for the gospel truth (Calvinism). I have come ever so close to making the shift from credo to paedo, but have not as yet. I've re-examined premillennialism till I was blue in the face and now I'm not sure what eschatological position I truly hold to. Oh yes, and I've "Left Behind" the idea of a secret rapture.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Feb 19, 2008)

In September of 1990 I left dispensationalism for a "modified (baptistic) Covenant Theology." I continued to study the issue of believer's baptism and infant baptism until 1997 when I embraced peado-baptism.

My current area of study is with respect to millenial views. I lean toward classic pre-millenialism, but there is much in the amillennial position that I find interesting.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 19, 2008)

Became a Theonomist in 2006. Other than that, I have not moved significantly on a theological issue since 2002.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Feb 19, 2008)

Change from Credo to Paedo baptist around 4 years ago.


----------



## Amazing Grace (Feb 19, 2008)

Grymir said:


> Dittos on the dispensationalism with me too!
> 
> Unless you count that I used to be a *long-haired, hippie tree-huggin*, new-age liberal about 10 yrs ago, and now I'm a short haired, chain-saw lovin' Bible believen' Conservative Calvinist (NOT a neo-con either!!)



I am still some of the above...


----------



## Amazing Grace (Feb 19, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> Became a Theonomist in 2006. Other than that, I have not moved significantly on a theological issue since 2002.



Daniel you are only 16 anyway right?


----------



## Seb (Feb 19, 2008)

Over the past week I've become decidedly amill. I actually sent a letter to my pastor just this morning explaining the change. 

I was previously pre-mill / Dispensational.


----------



## DMcFadden (Feb 19, 2008)

When you already hold to THE truth, why would you even think of changing positions?


*Women in the church *- badminton match, if this is Tuesday, my position must be . . . Actually, I come down pretty close to Susan Foh's position (yes to teaching, no to authority).

*Progressive Creationism *until 2005; *YEC* since then.

I ate at the table of Amyraut (amyraldian) until several years ago when I finally found that pesky misplaced 5th point. It was there all the time, under the covers of several of my sys theo books.


----------



## Amazing Grace (Feb 19, 2008)

DMcFadden said:


> When you already hold to THE truth, why would you even think of changing positions?



Very true. But as this 90 yr old preacher once told me when I 'KNEW' everything.

"Its not what you dont know, its what you know that just aint so."


----------



## Coram Deo (Feb 19, 2008)

Immersionist Credo-Baptist to Sprinkler Credo-Baptist - Last Month

Dialogical Principle of Worship - 2007 

Independency Church Polity to Presbyterian Church Polity - 2007

Hymnity to Exclusive Psalmody/A Cappella - 2006 


There is more... But this will suffice for now....


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Feb 19, 2008)

from Dispensational to post mill. And I am willing to get dirty for it.
contemporary hymns to exclusive Psalmody. But I still favor musical accompaniment.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Feb 19, 2008)

Seb said:


> Over the past week I've become decidedly amill. I actually sent a letter to my pastor just this morning explaining the change.
> 
> I was previously pre-mill / Dispensational.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Feb 19, 2008)

Probably my most recently changed theological view was about a year ago in early 2007 when I ended up becoming convinced that theonomy was not biblical.


----------



## moral necessity (Feb 19, 2008)

Leaning more away from some form of premil to some form of amil. - Jan.08

My most blessed change is from semi-augustinian to the doctrines of grace! - 06-07


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 19, 2008)

It's funny. I'm not sure other than my big move into Calvinism in 1996. I think of my growth as being more developmental rather than locking in on a particular camp. Since becoming Presbyterian I've accepted the WCF but have had various doubts that have kind of peeled away over time and I've become more mature in my thinking about certain things. I guess you could say I've had thousands of little mind changes but few mountaintop experiences. I still read the Bible or hear good preaching all the time and have "Aha!" moments that deepen my understanding of something that I never quite saw before. It's funny, but just yesterday, it occured to me that there was a striking parallel between Pharaoh killing the firstborn in Egypt and Herod killing the firstborn in the area surrounding Bethlehem.


----------



## JBaldwin (Feb 19, 2008)

That's a toughy for me, I made the switch from Credo to Paedo Baptism about the same time I abandoned dispensationalism and that was about 20 years ago, everything else was gradual. I guess the last thing I abandoned was a premil position which was about 9 years ago.


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (Feb 19, 2008)

Hmm, let me see.
Credobaptist to Paedo- interesting considering I have been Presbyterian since birth!

Exclusive Psalmody to Psalms/Hymns/Spiritual songs-2001

Dialogical Principle of Worship/Covenant Renewal Worship-2007

Currently trying to figure out an eschatological position and creation view.


----------



## Zenas (Feb 19, 2008)

Heathen to Christian in 2005.


----------



## timmopussycat (Feb 20, 2008)

SemperFideles said:


> ... It's funny, but just yesterday, it occured to me that there was a striking parallel between Pharaoh killing the firstborn in Egypt and Herod killing the firstborn in the area surrounding Bethlehem.



Wasn't it God who killed the firstborn in Egypt? As I recall, Pharaoh tried to kill all Hebrew male babies.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 20, 2008)

timmopussycat said:


> SemperFideles said:
> 
> 
> > ... It's funny, but just yesterday, it occured to me that there was a striking parallel between Pharaoh killing the firstborn in Egypt and Herod killing the firstborn in the area surrounding Bethlehem.
> ...



You're right. No wonder I had an "Aha!" 

I meant to say that Pharoah tried to kill all the Hebrew male children as did Herod. I was in the middle of working out and doing pushups when I was listening to it so you'll have to forgive me if my ephinany was a bit skewed.


----------



## Iconoclast (Feb 20, 2008)

Years ago when I studied myself out of dispensational pre-mill,
I just naturally assumed I had become amill. what i did not realize was that some of the writers I thought were amill, were in truth postmill
So I was reading some men from both camps. The pastor of my church holds a post mill view, which I would needle him about. 
He has held firm and challenged me to take another look at it.Providentially I was able to acquire most of the books made available by American Vision, with Gary Demar. I already had some amill books.
I have really enjoyed looking into this whole area of theology because it speaks so much of the Glory of the work of Christ, and His present reign that it is such a blessing.
So now I am trying to look at it text by text. I would like to be able to present each view accurately with the strongest of verses,and consider the strongest of the objections.
I am always looking to improve upon any view I hold to be truth. I am constantly looking to re-examine what I hold , in light of some new things I am learning. Currently looking into the visible/invisible church view, looking to improve and sort out my understanding of Covenant Theology , also trying to look into some historically held positions of biblical seperation vs, unbiblical isolation.
Trying to learn from the past,and avoid some of the pitfalls that have happened before our time.
I would like to thank all of you once again on the PB for your efforts to interact very passionately for truth, and for the good links to books and sermons. I am thankful to God for the patience to read and correct some ideas that might not be as accurate as they should be.


----------



## Davidius (Feb 20, 2008)

Zenas said:


> Heathen to Christian in 2005.



You've only been a believer since 2005? That seems like a short amount of time before being appointed to a Church office.


----------



## moral necessity (Feb 20, 2008)

Iconoclast said:


> I would like to thank all of you once again on the PB for your efforts to interact very passionately for truth, and for the good links to books and sermons. I am thankful to God for the patience to read and correct some ideas that might not be as accurate as they should be.



Thanks to you as well Anthony!

Blessings!


----------



## Augusta (Feb 20, 2008)

I have changed just about everything. I learned and accepted the doctrines of grace around 1995 but I didn't know anything else, and no one around me did either. Through God's providence my husband came to the same understanding around 1997. By 2003 my husband and I were ready to leave our old church. We finally left our old church in 2004. Before that we subsisted on RC Sproul and White Horse Inn. So we were clean slates essentially because we knew we didn't know anything. I watched the various debates here on the PB on each of the big issues and changed my views as I began to understand them. Credo--> Paedo, uninspired hymnody--> exclusive psalmody, and headcovering. I am still chewing on eschatology and a few other things. I am still constantly learning and like Rich I have a ha moments all the time.


----------



## Grymir (Feb 20, 2008)

Davidius

Deacon = somebody who wants to serve. Elders= well, you know.

Many people want the title, but don't want to do the work. I was a deacon in a little country church because the more 'aged' people would sign up, then not do the work it required. I was a 3 year believer and was drafted. Best church learning experience I ever had. My newness and commitment to Reformed doctrine was needed in the church and the pastor told me so when I asked him, "why me?"

Of course I only speak for me.

Deacons - Serving humanity just by showing up.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 20, 2008)

Amazing Grace said:


> Daniel Ritchie said:
> 
> 
> > Became a Theonomist in 2006. Other than that, I have not moved significantly on a theological issue since 2002.
> ...



26.


----------



## AV1611 (Feb 20, 2008)

My most recent change of mind has been from seeing no problem with the celebration of extra-biblical Holy Days to seeing it as wrong to celebrate any Holy Day other than the Sabbath or Lord's Day.


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Feb 20, 2008)

This is a most enjoyable thread. 

I was saved into a dispensational Bible church at age 30, which basically taught 4-point Calvinism and pre-trib, premill eschatology.

By 40 I had moved away from dispensationalism to 1689 LBCF thinking. I am sympathetic to aspects of both historic premill and amill views and therefore refer to myself as a _pan_mill, i.e. it will all pan out in the end. 

By 50, I moved from an ignorant (uninformed) kind of "dual reference" and/or Amyraldian thinking to John Owen and Turretin's take on the atonement.

I'm now over 60. Ha!


----------



## KMK (Feb 20, 2008)

These posts reminded me of some other changes as well...

Loosey goosey giver to tither
Loosey goosey worshipper to RPW
Loosey goosey church attender to Sanctifying the Lord's Day
Loosey goosey cake and 7-Up to wine w/communion
Loosey goosey home churcher to Confessional Christian


----------



## Ivan (Feb 20, 2008)

KMK said:


> Loosey goosey home churcher to Confessional Christian



Question: Can one be a "home churcher" _and_ be confessional?


----------



## 5solasmom (Feb 20, 2008)

Amazing Grace said:


> When and what is the last time you have changed your mind regarding a biblical doctrine?



From credo to paedo in 2006.


----------



## govols (Feb 20, 2008)

From shallow bilble blogs to Puritanboard in 2004.


----------



## govols (Feb 20, 2008)

Grymir said:


> Dittos on the dispensationalism with me too!
> 
> Unless you count that I used to be a long-haired, hippie tree-huggin, new-age liberal about 10 yrs ago, and now I'm a short haired, chain-saw lovin' Bible believen' Conservative Calvinist (NOT a neo-con either!!)



Technically you are a neocon:
As a term, neoconservative first was used derisively by democratic socialist Michael Harrington to identify a group of people (who described themselves as liberals) as newly stimulated conservative ex-liberals. The idea that liberalism "no longer knew what it was talking about" is neoconservatism's central theme.


----------



## KMK (Feb 20, 2008)

Ivan said:


> KMK said:
> 
> 
> > Loosey goosey home churcher to Confessional Christian
> ...



I think it might be possible. (Look at the church in Acts) But I also think that it is rare.

In my experience, 'home churching' always lacks the following:



> LBC 26:8 A particular church, gathered and completely *organized* according to the mind of Christ, *consists of officers and members*; and the officers appointed by Christ to be chosen and set apart by the church (so called and gathered), for the peculiar administration of ordinances, and execution of power or duty, which he intrusts them with, or calls them to, to be continued to the end of the world, are bishops or elders, and deacons.
> 
> 26:10 The work of *pastors* being constantly to attend the service of Christ, in his churches, in the ministry of the word and prayer, with watching for their souls, as they that must give an account to Him; *it is incumbent on the churches to whom they minister, not only to give them all due respect, but also to communicate to them of all their good things according to their ability, so as they may have a comfortable supply, without being themselves entangled in secular affairs*; and may also be capable of exercising hospitality towards others; and this is required by the law of nature, and by the express order of our Lord Jesus, who hath ordained that they that preach the Gospel should live of the Gospel.
> 
> ...



As I said it might be possible to have a church with membership, officers, tithes and offerings for the pastor, censure and government that simply meets in a person's home instead of a church building. However, I have never seen or heard of it being done for long.

I could go on but I am afraid I have already gone  enough.

If anybody has questions about the home church movement feel free to PM me.


----------



## FenderPriest (Feb 20, 2008)

Over the past 12 months or so I've become increasingly Christocentric in my understanding of the world, Bible, life, marriage, etc. This was started by reading Owen Volume 1 (Declaration of the Glorious Mystery of the Person of Christ and Meditations), put into fuller expression through a lesson I taught at my old church, and then exploded through my studying of John and the nature of Christian philosophy. Simply put, I've begun to see how all things were made "through and for" Christ.

Over the past 6 months I've become a mild theonomist.

Over the last month or two, I've increasingly been focusing on my heart being affected by these glorious truths in the Scriptures. I've particularly started focusing on understanding the nature of the union between Christ and this church and seeing it's centrality in Scripture's teaching. For example, while I've held Particular Redemption for a while, I've recently (as in the last week) been so deeply affected by the glory of this truth! My heart soars in worship to God when I study and learn this doctrine more fully. So, I imagine all this could be said that my theology has become increasingly more experiential (or experimental, as Owen and Edwards impress).


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 20, 2008)

Ivan said:


> KMK said:
> 
> 
> > Loosey goosey home churcher to Confessional Christian
> ...



in my opinion no; since the Confession has a chapter on "The Church", and demands that a Christian attend public worship and be subject to church discipline.


----------



## Jim (Feb 20, 2008)

From Scofield-carrying Dispensational to 5 pointer.
From cesationist to ... maybe.
Am currently working through the regulatory principle (and agree in theory?).
Gained an appreciation for theonomy.
I don't think I'll be moving from pre-mill, paedo.
From Dunkin Donuts to Starbucks to WaWa.
From Army to Navy.


----------



## Josiah (Feb 20, 2008)

Rough Chronological order - 

(beautifull spring of 2002)
The Lord drew me to himself - 
I started to attend my old Assemblies of God Church - 

(2003)
From charismatic to cessationist

(early 2004)
Left the Assemblies of God Church I grew up in 
Started reading a sermon by  
 From Arminianism to 5 point Calvinism
Started to attend an OPC church.
Convinced of the RPW
Started to become convinced of keeping the lords day.

(early 2006)
Became Amill over and against Dispensational premillennial in New member class 
Became Convinced of Presbyterianism over and against independancy
Joined EOPC with my Wife and was baptized 

Present - Considering EP

In re-calling all of these things I am moved to a greater appreciation of the Lord working in my life  praise be to God for his work in all our lives!


----------



## DMcFadden (Feb 20, 2008)

One of the interesting commonalities of many of the posts in this thread is the way in which so many found that the doctrines of grace, particularly the particular atonement, caused them to give glory to God. As my pressure at work has increased over the last couple of years, knowing the sweetness of God's glorious message bubbles up in me in praise to our sovereign and gracious Lord.


----------



## Augusta (Feb 20, 2008)

I was reminded of a couple more. I am now a sabbatarian. Before we were loosey goosey about that to borrow a term.  I also believe wine should be used in the sacrament of the Lord's Supper. I think I for the most part now subscribe to the original Westminster Confession.


----------



## Zenas (Feb 20, 2008)

Davidius said:


> Zenas said:
> 
> 
> > Heathen to Christian in 2005.
> ...



I was appointed to a church office in 2007. Eldership is the only office with a requirement that it not be for a young believer. My church's situation is also not ideal; so yes, they're scraping the bottom of the barrel with me. They also made me a Sunday School teacher, but the Lord has grown me up in knowledge quickly. Wisdom.... well... working on that part.

"There is not so great a fool as a knowing fool..."


----------



## jaybird0827 (Feb 20, 2008)

Last big change happened some time in 1994:

Returned to the AV after a 20-year fling with the NASB.
Became EP.


----------



## Grymir (Feb 20, 2008)

O.K. Govols - I am not a liberal who slithered into the conservative camp!!

Quote "democratic socialist Michael Harrington to identify a group of people (who described themselves as liberals) as newly stimulated conservative ex-liberals. The idea that liberalism "no longer knew what it was talking about" is neoconservatism's central theme."

The idea that liberalism no longer knew what it was talking about does not apply to me. Old-School liberals and new libs are both idiots and neither one of them knows what they are talking about.

I was a liberal because that is what the public schools are teaching our children and they did teach me that ungodly stuff. I used to be young dumb and stupid. God got ahold of me and turned me 180 degrees to denounce my idiot ways.

I am not a neo-con because, well, real conservatives understand.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 20, 2008)

Converted by God's grace from the Baha'i Faith to Evangelicalism - 1989
Embraced Literal Six (24-Hour) Day / Young Earth Creationism -1989
Embraced the Establishment Principle - 1990
Embraced theocracy (not theonomy) - 1990
Embraced the doctrines of grace / Reformed Faith - 1991
Embraced the original Westminster Confession of Faith - 1991
Embraced Presbyterian polity / baptism - 1991
Embraced the regulative principle of worship / a cappella exclusive psalmody - 1991
Embraced the Christian Sabbath / rejected man-made holy days - 1991
Embraced the use of wine (not grape juice) in the Lord's Supper - 1991
Embraced presuppositional apologetics - 1992
Embraced cessationism - 1992
Embrace postmillennialism - 1992
Embraced common grace - 1992
Embraced the majority text - 1992


----------



## RamistThomist (Feb 20, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Converted by God's grace from the Baha'i Faith to Evangelicalism - 1989
> Embraced Literal Six (24-Hour) Day / Young Earth Creationism -1989
> Embraced the Establishment Principle - 1990
> Embraced theocracy (not theonomy) - 1990
> ...



1991 must have been the big year for you. 

Thank you for that post. That was very encouraging to read.


----------



## Zenas (Feb 20, 2008)

What is Baha'i?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 20, 2008)

Ivanhoe said:


> VirginiaHuguenot said:
> 
> 
> > Converted by God's grace from the Baha'i Faith to Evangelicalism - 1989
> ...



_Soli Deo gloria_! And _semper reformanda_. 

Realized how little I know and how much there is to learn -- Daily



Zenas said:


> What is Baha'i?



It is an Eastern religion founded in 19th century Persia. 

Bahá'í Faith


----------



## RamistThomist (Feb 20, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Ivanhoe said:
> 
> 
> > VirginiaHuguenot said:
> ...



Reminds me of a John Murray quote that I often take to heart. When asked why he didn't write as much in his younger days, he replied (paraphrase), "I didn't want to need to retract as much."


----------



## Ivan (Feb 20, 2008)

Zenas said:


> What is Baha'i?



BahÃ¡'Ã­ Faith - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 20, 2008)

Ivanhoe said:


> VirginiaHuguenot said:
> 
> 
> > Ivanhoe said:
> ...



Indeed. Here is the full quote:

http://www.puritanboard.com/f35/john-murray-15547/



VirginiaHuguenot said:


> It is an Eastern religion founded in 19th century Persia.
> 
> Bahá'í Faith





Ivan said:


> Zenas said:
> 
> 
> > What is Baha'i?
> ...


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Feb 21, 2008)

I am not so sure I have had any real radical changes. I essentially still hold to the same things I did when I was a young Christian. Calvinistic, Covenantal, Amil, Baptist who holds to a strong liking for the KJV and Majority texts. I have been a member of a few Presbyterian Denominations. Love the Covenanter Spirit because I was a member of the RPCNA in the late 80's. I was introduced to a more systematic approach to theology through the Covenanters. But I have never been a Paedo Baptist even though I have studied the doctrine quite intently and understand its philosophical pull in theology.

I flirted with trying to understand Charismatics during the 80's but never found their arguments to hold water or be supported by Scripture. I truly credit my first Pastor for teaching me well and inoculating me with the truth so that I would remain faithful to the Scriptures. He was the one who informed me that I was a Calvinist when I didn't even know what one was. He was confessional and a truly Puritanical Pastor. God was very good to me when he placed me in Pastor Joe Gwyn's presence. He taught me to seek for a heart after God's own heart first and then to seek for wisdom. I developed a love for the Word of God first off and then for the writings of Good learned men who have led me in the way of life by their writings and Sermons.


----------



## govols (Feb 21, 2008)

Grymir said:


> O.K. Govols - I am not a liberal who slithered into the conservative camp!!
> 
> Quote "democratic socialist Michael Harrington to identify a group of people (who described themselves as liberals) as newly stimulated conservative ex-liberals. The idea that liberalism "no longer knew what it was talking about" is neoconservatism's central theme."
> 
> ...



Look, neo-con has been a catch phrase for the libs the past election cycles. My point was that changing from being a lib to a conservative, technically, makes one a neo-con (new / recent conservative) regardless of how it happened. The libs have made it into some "dirty" word now that people want to flee from. And please don't suggest that I am not a conservative, 


> I am not a neo-con because, well, real conservatives understand.


 for I think your avatar can be a tad bit liberal at times, although not many.


----------



## Robert Truelove (Feb 21, 2008)

Since this is a list about 'change', I won't list the things I 'grew' into but did not involve a change of positions.


Arminianism to Calvinism - 14 years ago

New Covenant Theology to a more Reformed view of the law - 12 years ago

The former developed into a more formal understanding of Covenant Theology 6 or 7 years ago

Credtobaptism to Paedobaptism 4 years ago

Change from grape juice to wine in communion 4 years ago

Change from a strong position for the Traditional Greek Text to the Critical Greek Text 1.5 years ago.

Up to this point, the changes were progressively and consistently leading me in the same general direction (with the exception of the issue of the Greek text which was not a logical progression from prior growth, but simply a change in position). Then the following happened...


Move from more simplistic 'Directory of Public Worship' style worship to a more elaborate high church liturgy direction; Also adopted the wearing of Genevan gowns and clerical collars 2 years ago.

Adoption of the practice of paedocommunion. 2 years ago

These are the only two issues of substance on which I have changed and then changed back. I account this inconsistency to a general lack of careful study before I adopted these views (very unlike the process that lead to my prior views and involved a lot of outside influence - in retrospect, more like something I was 'caught up in'). Becoming the senior pastor put extra weight upon me which which I believe the Lord used to bring me back to reevaluate these changes.


----------

